# [EVDL] EVLN: UK switched-reluctance traction motors w/ no rare-earth magnets



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 19 Jun 2012 at 4:53, brucedp5 wrote:
> 
> > The project, 'Rapid design and development of a switched reluctance traction
> > motor', will be led by ... [snip]
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I agree; it seems like AC induction (which has previous success in
this application) or synchronous wound-field AC could be quite
promising.

Switched reluctance is nice because of how simple the rotor is, but it
seems like it's not as suited to high-performance applications as to
budget appliance applications.

That said, it's possible the researchers or companies involved are
interested/experienced with switched reluctance motors and want to try
to make them work for a high-performance vehicle application.

-Morgan LaMoore



> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> > ...
> > Wouldn't it have been more effective to fund development of something a b=
> it
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The most wonderful thing is that you can make larger diameter for the
rotor without bigger mass Rotor can be mostly hollow. Also the rotor
length can be stretched so the motor could fit in a conversion vehicle
transmission tunnel. Think about 3 feet long and 10 inch diameter 3
phase AC motor.

ABB was going to provide us the 1st SynRM motor for EV application but
they pulled out only weeks before delivery. There is still some issues
with the frequency converter SW.

-akkuJukka


http://www.google.com/profiles/jarviju#about


2012/6/19 Morgan LaMoore <[email protected]>:
> I agree; it seems like AC induction (which has previous success in
> this application) or synchronous wound-field AC could be quite
> promising.
>
> Switched reluctance is nice because of how simple the rotor is, but it
> seems like it's not as suited to high-performance applications as to
> budget appliance applications.
>
> That said, it's possible the researchers or companies involved are
> interested/experienced with switched reluctance motors and want to try
> to make them work for a high-performance vehicle application.
>
> -Morgan LaMoore
>
> On Tue, Jun 19, 2012 at 3:17 PM, EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wro=
te:
>> ...
>> Wouldn't it have been more effective to fund development of something a =
bit
>> more goal-oriented, such as a "quiet motor that doesn't use rare earth
>> materials"? I might be jumping to conclusions, but it seems to me tha=
t such
>> a restricted project fairly reeks of meddling by science-ignorant
>> politicians.
>>
>> David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
>> EVDL Administrator
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I was under the impression that the very powerful and light weight motor in
the Tesla Roadster did not use rare earth elements. Is that not true?

-- Larry Gales



> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 19 Jun 2012 at 4:53, brucedp5 wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> brucedp5 wrote:
> >> The project, 'Rapid design and development of a switched reluctance
> >> traction motor', will be led by ... [snip] "One of the main
> >> challenges of the project will be to produce a torque-dense motor
> ...


----------

